# a la fi; amb tranquil·litat; i altres coses



## DrLindenbrock

Hola a tothom,
pròleg: amb uns amics (qui no són catalans! ) em diverteixo a escriure-les missatges en català... 
Sé que hi hauria coses més importants a fer, però sigueu comprensius! 
Doncs, vaig escriure el missatge que segueix:

Em van dir d'aquesta exposició i he pensat que, si voleu, podríem anar-hi plegats. Em sembla interessant i seria també - i sobretot - una ocasió per passar temps plegats, ara que ja no ens veiem gaire i quan ho fem, o tenim lliçó, o tenim pressa, o hi ha confusió etc. etc. i a la fi fa molt (de???) temps que no parlem amb tranquil·litat. 
Sé que tenim examens i altres coses a fer, però em sembla important (de???) mantenir relacions estretes entre amics. Espero les vostres respostes!
Fins prompte!

Voldria demanar-vos - si les regles del foro ho permeten - de llegir-ho breument i dir-me si hi ha faltes gramaticals i, sobretot, frases que no són bones o que, encara que correctes, no "sonen bé" (i aquesta podria ser-ne un exemple...).
En particular, tinc dubtes sobre les frases que he marcat en vermell. He utilitzat parèntesis per paraules que no he posat en el missatge original, mas que em semblen plausibles.

Si no queda clar el sentit de lo que volia exprimir, podeu llegir aquest mateix missatge en castellà:

Me dijeron de esta exposición i he pensado que, si queréis, podríamos ir juntos. Me parece algo interesante i también - y sobre todo - sería una ocasión para pasar tiempo juntos, ahora que ya no nos vemos mucho, y cuando pasa, o tenemos curso, o tenemos prisa, o hay confusión, y al final hace mucho tiempo que no hablamos en calma. 
Sé que tenemos examenes y otras cosas a hacer, pero me parece importante lo de mantener relaciones estrechas entres amigos. Espero vuestras respuestas!
Hasta pronto!

Segur que també en castellà he fet moltes faltes i hi ha incongruències... corregiu-me sense pietat en les dues llengües i en tot el text! 
Mil gràcies!


----------



## Tige

DrLindenbrock said:


> Em van dir d'aquesta exposició i he pensat que, si voleu, podríem anar-hi plegats. Em sembla interessant i seria també - i sobretot - una ocasió per passar temps plegats, ara que ja no ens veiem gaire i quan ho fem, o tenim lliçó, o tenim pressa, o hi ha confusió etc. etc. i a la fi fa molt (de???) temps que no parlem amb tranquil·litat.
> Sé que tenim examens i altres coses a fer, però em sembla important (de???) mantenir relacions estretes entre amics. Espero les vostres respostes!
> Fins prompte!


Hola Dr Linde... Jo ho veig prou bé:

Em van dir d'aquesta... 
A la fi... Potser diria "al cap i a la fi" o "en definitiva". Només "a la fi" no ho acabo de veure clar...

Molt temps...  Jo ho dic així; crec que a València diuen "molt de temps", així que millor espera més opinions...

Amb tranquil·litat 

Important mantenir 

I de la resta, només dir-te que en lloc de "mas" (mas que em semblen plausibles) és "però", i que exprimir s'exprimeixen les taronges : tu ho vols "explicar".
Ja m'agradaria a mi escriure així l'italià!!...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ma, carissimo, tu eri catalano in un'altra vita! No em diguis que ho has escrit així, com si res! Ne sono proprio meravigliata! 

Un paio di cosine:

- Em va dir d'aquesta exposició: nosaltres normalment diríem "em van parlar d'aquesta exposició". La sintassi è perfetta, ma suona un po' strano il "dir de" (traduzione letterale di "mi hanno detto di..." )

- Tenim lliçó: forse ad Alghero dicono così, ma da queste parti diciamo "classe" per lezione. "Avui he tingut classe de matemàtiques".

- Fins prompte: forse sia dialettale e da qualche parte si dice così, ma l'espressione standard è "fins aviat" oppure "a reveure" (un po' come il vostro "arrivederci"). -Ad Alghero dicono "A mos veure". 

Per quanto riguarda a "molt de temps", io sempre dico così .

Res, que és meravellós tenir un catalanòfil de les Itàlies per aquí (jo sóc una catalana italianòfila!) Quan en sàpigues una miqueta més (que serà ben aviat) ti dirò di leggere les "Cartes d'Itàlia" del nostro scrittore Josep Pla.

Moltes salutacions dovunque tu sia in Italia!


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Moltes gràcies Tige! 
Pel que fa "mas", sé que no es utilitza gaire, pero el "pero" aqui no em sonava. De la teva explicació dedueix que aquí el "pero" es pot i es deu utilitzar. Molt bé, ho faré! 



> A la fi... Potser diria "al cap i a la fi" o "en definitiva". Només "a la fi" no ho acabo de veure clar...


 
D'acord! És així qu'és tradueix el castellà "finalmente"?



> exprimir s'exprimeixen les taronges : tu ho vols "explicar"


 
Jajajajajaja la teva frase m'ha fet riure molt!  (ho dieu?) 
Volia dir "expressar"...
Aquí ha sortit l'italià... nosaltres "expressar" ho diem "esprimere"... un fals amic. D'altra banda, "exprimir" (les taronges) ho diem "spremere".



> Ja m'agradaria a mi escriure així l'italià!!...


 
Gràcies!  Si ho fes, atenció als falsos amics!


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Estic d'acord amb tot el que heu dit, només volia fer una petita correcció sobre això de "exprimir/esprimere". En català exprimir vol dir el mateix que "esprimere" en italià, "expressar", però és antic i no l'utilitzem gaire. Les taronges les "espremem", del verb "esprémer", que s'assembla molt al "spremere" italià  . "exprimir" és en castellà, però és cert que molta gent ho diu així... una interferència més.


----------



## Tige

Gràcies Betu!
Li feia la broma a Lindenbrock perquè sabia que "esprimere" és "expressar", però la veritat és que sempre havia utilitzat el castellanisme per dir "esprémer" les taronges!! No ho oblidaré...
Pel que fa a la traducció de Lindenbrock, les correccions de la TPS deixen millor el text: a la Franja diem "prompte", però és veritat que és més comú dir "aviat", i definitivament, "classes" millor que "lliçó"...
Salutacions a tothom!!


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Gràcies a tots per la vostra ajuda! 
I perdona Traductora, no havia vist el teu post quand escrivia el meu.



> Ma, carissimo, tu eri catalano in un'altra vita! No em diguis que ho has escrit així, com si res! Ne sono proprio meravigliata!


 
No, no he estat mai català... pero ara entenc prou bé el català perquè miro els gags de Polònia en YouTube! jajaja



> Em va dir d'aquesta exposició: nosaltres normalment diríem "em van parlar d'aquesta exposició". La sintassi è perfetta, ma suona un po' strano il "dir de" (traduzione letterale di "mi hanno detto di..."  Jijij tens raó ;-) )


 
Abans havia escrit "parlat", però això em semblava massa italià, i ho vaig canviar. Era millor que lo deixés tal com era (estava???)...



> Tenim lliçó: forse ad Alghero dicono così, ma da queste parti diciamo "classe" per lezione. "Avui he tingut classe de matemàtiques".


 
Gràcies! "Classe" em semblava massa castellà... com que sé que a vegades es busca diferenciar... oops estic polititzant la discussió... perdoneu-me! 
En canvi, l'he italianitzat... (cfr. Avere lezione)... 
I no sóc alguerès... llavors "lliçó" és d'invenció meva...



> Fins prompte: forse sia dialettale e da qualche parte si dice così, ma l'espressione standard è "fins aviat" oppure "a reveure" (un po' come il vostro "arrivederci"). -Ad Alghero dicono "A mos veure".


 
D'acord! Però "a reveure" és bo utilitzar-ho amb amics molt estrets? En italià "arrivederci" jo no lo dic mai quand parlo amb ells, sinò quand parlo amb els seus pares, o en altres situacions prou formales...
Potser "fins aviat" és millor amb els amics?



> Per quanto riguarda a "molt de temps", io sempre dico così .


 
Ho dius com en "Els Segadors" (NO NO m'havia equivocat de cançó! Volia dir "L'Estaca")!  jajajaja (vull fer veure que conec una mica la vostra cultura... ;-) )



> Res, que és meravellós tenir un catalanòfil de les Itàlies per aquí (jo sóc una catalana italianòfila!) Quan en sàpigues una miqueta més (que serà ben aviat) ti dirò di leggere les "Cartes d'Itàlia" del nostro scrittore Josep Pla.


 
Moltes gràcies per les teves paraules! Però _fíjate_ què ja ho lleig prou bé... escriure és més difícil que llegir! 
Ricambio il tuo saluto dal centro delle Italie!

I moltes gràcies a ti també Betulina, efectivament havia cercat "exprimir" aqui després del post de Tige i era una mica confós. 

Fins aviat! ;-)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

DrLindenbrock said:


> Gràcies a tots per la vostra ajuda!
> I perdona Traductora, no havia vist el teu post quand quan escrivia el meu.
> 
> 
> 
> No, no he estat mai català (vols dir, vols dir??? )... pero però ara entenc prou bé el català perquè miro els gags de Polònia en YouTube! jajaja
> 
> 
> 
> Abans havia escrit "parlat", però això (io lo toglierei...) em semblava massa italià, i ho vaig canviar. Era millor que lo ho deixés tal com era (estava???) ...
> 
> 
> 
> Gràcies! "Classe" em semblava massa castellà... com que sé que a vegades es busca diferenciar... oops estic polititzant la discussió... perdoneu-me!
> En canvi, l'he italianitzat... (cfr. Avere lezione)...
> I no sóc alguerès... llavors "lliçó" és d'invenció meva (è bello inventare, essere creativo con le possibilità di ognuno - così si impara!) ...
> 
> 
> 
> D'acord! Però "a reveure" és bo utilitzar-ho amb amics molt estrets íntims / propers? En italià "arrivederci" jo no lo ho dic mai quand parlo amb ells, sinò sinó quand parlo amb els seus pares, o en altres situacions prou formales...
> Potser "fins aviat" és millor amb els amics? (A reveure és preciós i és una llàstima que es perdi... No, no té per què sonar excessivament formal).
> 
> 
> 
> Ho dius com en "Els Segadors"!  jajajaja (vull fer veure que conec una mica la vostra cultura... ;-) ) (Madonna mia! e bene la conosci!)
> 
> 
> 
> Moltes gràcies per les teves paraules! Però _fíjate_ fixa't què ja ho lleig el llegeixo prou bé... escriure és més difícil que llegir!
> Ricambio il tuo saluto dal centro delle Italie!
> 
> I moltes gràcies a ti tu també, Betulina, efectivament havia cercat "exprimir" aqui aquí després del post de Tige i era una mica confós.
> 
> Fins aviat! ;-)


 
Fantàstic, Dottore! Che bello averti qua tra di noi la communità catalana su WR!


----------

